# Single female with too many clutches?



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

For a few months we had a cockatiel that would masturbate all the time. We knew this was bad and tried to discourage her by coving her, changing her cage around. But nothing stopped her! We kept her perches insanely clean to avoid infection. 

One evening, a few months ago she started to sit in the corner of her cage and make small chirping sounds. We eventually came to the conclusion that she was going to lay an egg! We soon realised that the egg laying process should have been over quite a while ago (we were up to about 10-15 minutes) and she was straining, hard, like she was having a huge poo. And making these long squeaking sounds while she did it. She was also having trouble in her cage, and laying this on her top perch (there was no way the egg would have lasted the fall).

So, we picked up her and took her out. I was amazed at how easy this was and she’s a bit of a fighter (or was, she’s a bit better now) when we tried to get her out. And I sat with her on my shoulder and she laid the egg, which I caught. 

Now, in hindsight and from what we’ve been reading we shouldn’t have handled her and we now realise that we could have caused damage. But we thought she’d be distressed if the egg broke and lay more and as she was evidently having trouble we didn’t want to encourage more. 

She didn’t sit on this, and a couple of days later she had another which she also didn’t sit on. We assume we broke some connection with her. We left them there for weeks, but nothing. So we removed them.

And recently she’s started another clutch. The first egg she’s had from this is TINY! About a third or a quarter the size of the main eggs. The then had a second, of normal size, and sat on them. That was three weeks ago yesterday that she sat on them. And she’s still laying! She had the fifth yesterday (all bar the first of normal size!). And we know that she’s supposed to have them 48 hours apart. But, we haven’t noticed her having any problems laying them at all!

We’ve moved her cage around and we’re coving her for 12 hours of darkness. 

She has access to fresh, dark, green veggies, eggs, shells, cuttlefish bones (always!), a variety of seeds, cucumber, carrots, apples (not core or seeds!) and other fruits and veggies. Occasionally chicken, pasta and rice. 

So my first question, should she be having supplements too? Can you ever have too many vitamins for them?

We know we have to leave the eggs for her to get bored of them, but we thought she was and then came another couple! Is it OK to let her go on laying them? And if not, what do we do? 

Are we OK taking her to the vets in her cage with the eggs? She’s had them on the floor (and shuns all bedding! We’re avoiding boxes so we can discourage her). Do we move them to a small dish? Or leave them? (We’re worried they may break or she may get distressed and protective)

This is her fourth clutch this year, two with us, two with her previous owners. They just removed the eggs from her cage. Is that why she’s having so many clutches?

Thank you so much! I’m so sorry for the huge post and if I missed something in the forums!

Kat  x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum kat..... Yes if you remove them she will continue laying
what you could do is buy some fake ones http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-D...pplies_Birds&hash=item1c1fd15792#ht_525wt_905 

I wouldn't give her anything more as she seems to be getting enough

She will be alright going the vets herself


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! 

I shall get some eggs and replace them! Do I add the same number in that she has? She won't notice one isn't tiny anymore, will she?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes get the same number as she already laid  im not sure about the tiny one though


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Bought a couple of sets, I'll swap them over when they arrive. I'll pop 5 in anyway, she may just think she popped one out without remembering 

Thanks again! x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your welcome 

Hope to hear all about her and we love pics


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I was finally successful in stopping my hen to lay.. but only after moving her to a totally different cage in a different spot. I had tried everything else including longer night hours, moving stuff around in the cage, removing anything nesty, watching her food type. She stopped mid clutch thankfully and it has been almost a week and is seeming to be her old self again. You might not have another cage, but maybe also try the moving of the cage completely. Good luck!


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! I shall try and find a new place for her  We're a bit limited as our living/dining room is quite small, but we're about to re-arrange for christmas soon, anyway 

That's her after a bath...










And her eating her breakfast. the plate was about to be taken to her spot in the living room but she refused to get off... It had cucumber on and no one parts her from her cucumber!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol! She's gorgeous! Mine are the same way but with Brussel sprouts.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you 

It's sweet, isn't it? I've not tried sprouts yet! They'd be an excellent christmas treat, after all!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous


----------

